# tyee GL vs reata 1850



## reeldrag02 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am sure this has been brought up already but here we go
I was planning on saving my money for a reata but now I see the lund is running a close lay out . has anyone fished the new lund compared to the ranger I have fished the reata never been in the lund . sure looks to be the same hull design are they ? 
I am a weekend fisher not a pro no sponsors dollars count 
thanks hope this doesn't a turf war


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fit and finish was not even close on the Lunds I looked at. The small items that are standard on the Rangers are extra on the Lund. As far as the hulls go they may look the same but the Ranger hull has pultrusion transom and stringers. The gel coat is thicker on the Rangers also. The Ranger also sits lower in the water so the wind does not push you around as much. I was also looking at the Lunds and when I added everything that was on the Ranger 1860 Angler to the Lund, the Lund was more than the Ranger. I am assuming you are from Canada by the few posts you have made and you plan on fishing the Detroit river with it and maybe Lake Erie if that's the case I would go with the Ranger.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Money a concern?stratos has a boat in that class, manufactured at the ranger plant . Triton has a model thousands cheaper as does starcraft viper,larson fx series and fincraft.18 1/2 foot glass are very popular. There are many makers and designs out there with prices from about 28k to near 50 k


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

there has been some transom issues with the glass lunds also nice boats but nowhere near a ranger


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a Ranger 1860. I recently saw a Triton 186 Fish hunter. I loved the layout. Doesn't have the pad for speed or vertical strakes for true tracking of a Ranger, but certainly worth a look at. Especially now, I understand they are being made in the Ranger factory.

http://www.tritonboats.com/boat/400.aspx


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

yellowbelly80 said:


> there has been some transom issues with the glass lunds also nice boats but nowhere near a ranger


What transom issues have you heard of with those boats? I have never heard one complaint about the glass Lund's.

Back to the op question. Personally, what I don't like about the reata is the rod locker. The in floor stuff stinks. It does sit lower in the water since it has shorter sides, and does not get blown around as easy. But the draw back is the really short seat posts. I rode in one and had to cross my legs to sit while driving,and it felt like I was getting up off the floor to grab a rod while trolling. Doing that for a couple hours was a pain and I would not want to do it all day. The lund felt bigger due to the higher sides and the seat was higher as well. The ride was very similar but as was mentioned earlier, the price is too high for that boat. I don't think you could go wrong with either, but spend some time in one before you buy. I am glad I did, it saved me 50k because I think I would have regretted buying the ranger.


----------



## reeldrag02 (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks for the input 
yes I fish the D and western erie and st clair a bit in the fall 
I am a crazy canuck 
price and quality matters
fished out of rangers and that is my first pick 
lund did not have the fit and finish when I bought my starcraft
did not like the stratos finish last winter when my buddy bought his reata
will look at the triton
the tyee rod locker is in the floor the same as the reata 
will have to look at the boats side by side this winter maybe at the Detroit boat show

I don't post a lot but I find a lot of good info on this site thanks to all posters


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

with the verado 300 on the back it was seprating..i have heard this from 3 walleye pro's now..this may have been the first few years of production..they are just not as reinforced back there like a ranger


tubejig said:


> What transom issues have you heard of with those boats? I have never heard one complaint about the glass Lund's.
> 
> Back to the op question. Personally, what I don't like about the reata is the rod locker. The in floor stuff stinks. It does sit lower in the water since it has shorter sides, and does not get blown around as easy. But the draw back is the really short seat posts. I rode in one and had to cross my legs to sit while driving,and it felt like I was getting up off the floor to grab a rod while trolling. Doing that for a couple hours was a pain and I would not want to do it all day. The lund felt bigger due to the higher sides and the seat was higher as well. The ride was very similar but as was mentioned earlier, the price is too high for that boat. I don't think you could go wrong with either, but spend some time in one before you buy. I am glad I did, it saved me 50k because I think I would have regretted buying the ranger.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

yellowbelly80 said:


> with the verado 300 on the back it was seprating..i have heard this from 3 walleye pro's now..this may have been the first few years of production..they are just not as reinforced back there like a ranger


Ah, so the 20 foot pro v gl's had issues and not the tyee. It makes a bit of sense for any 20-21 foot multi species having issues with a 300 on the back. That's a ton of stress even if the boat is rated for it. I would think all manufacturers have seen their share of problems with that combo. The vrod is a heavy engine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

reeldrag02 said:


> I am sure this has been brought up already but here we go
> I was planning on saving my money for a reata but now I see the lund is running a close lay out . has anyone fished the new lund compared to the ranger I have fished the reata never been in the lund . sure looks to be the same hull design are they ?
> I am a weekend fisher not a pro no sponsors dollars count
> thanks hope this doesn't a turf war


I have a 2008 186 Tyee GL. Love the boat and would really like to move up to the 208 Tyee that they are coming out with this year. I spent quite a bit of time looking at the Reata's and was planning on buying one when Lund came out with the 186 Tyee. For me, I liked the layout of the Lund better than the Ranger. I do think that the fit and finish of the Ranger was a little better (in 2008), but I have noticed that on the newer Lund's the thing's that I didn't like have been fixed. As far as price, you will have to work with your dealer's to get that. When I priced both boat's rigged exactly the same way, the Lund was a little less money. One of the biggest differences in cost, was all of the Ranger's that I looked at had F150's on them, and the Lund's had 175 Verado's. And they are not the same hull.....


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Lets say i have a skeeter mx 1825, tremendous for inland waters and calmer big water..will out do anything ln market in these situations.....big water i am looking at lund,yarcraft and warrior. I've test driven all including bass cat,phoenix and tritons...if i was going over 20 ft. Warrior is THE ONLY CHOICE...AT 18 1/2 its atoss up....i have narrowed it to lund pro v gl and yarcraft 186 TFX....YOU ASK WHY NOT RANGER? Hate the glove box set ups, she spears a little too much for me and really( in fishing,not fish n ski) the cockpit gives me issues. I'd grab the lund in a minute if i could get her out the door with etecs or yammies hanging off the transom at the same lower price of the mercs....
Tuffy is strong like triumph but both have toomany drawbacks....phoenix,recon usurp way too much cockpit...hate the fishhunter trton cockpit...starcraft viper spears a ton and seems more in larson/fincraft class.....the wet ride of the stratos is what turns me off here. The skeeter wx1850 rates poorly in many areas compared to lund,yarcraft,warrior and ranger......


----------



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 1850LS and love it. If you would ever like a test ride shoot me a PM.


----------



## reeldrag02 (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks for the offer my buddy has a 1850rs which I love 
I have never saw the lund in person yet will be going to boat and fishing shows this winter to check out the lay outs 
I am sure if the dealer wants a sale a test drive will be available


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

Sharp boat here plus its 20ft for the probably the same price as a Lund or Ranger 18. Layout looks pretty similar to a Ranger Reata 2050

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2013-Larson-FX-2020-DC-101926153


----------

